# اذا كنتم جادين في صناعة طائرة انا ممكن اساعدكم



## تنّاروت (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من خلال تواجدي وتجوالي داخل مواضيع هذا المنتدى وجدت ان غالبية المواضيع الم يكن كلها يدور حول موضوع واحد تقريبا وهو كيف نصنع طائرة ..
لكن لا اعرف اذا كان الدافع مجرد فضول ام ان هنلك رغبة حقيقة في صناعتها ... لو كانت هنلك رغبة جادة في الشروع انا ممكن اساعدكم ... كيف ؟
المنطقة الى انا ساكن فيها موجود فيها شخص مهندس طيران خريج امريكا . هذا الشخص صنع طائرة من سنوات لكن لظروف امنية لم يستطع الطيران بها وهي الان مركونه في جراج بيته .. اذا كنتم جادين اقولها مرة اخرى انا مستعد ان اذهب الى هذا الشخص واطلب منه المخططات والصور وكل شي يفيد في صنا عتها .. فماذا قلتم

ملاحظة: انا متاكد من ان الرجل لن يبخل على باي معلومة ولكن قد يكون على الرجل تحفظ امني اوعلى المعلومات الي عنده . اردت ان اخبركم بذلك حتى لا اكون كذاب امامكم


----------



## eng.osamaa (31 مايو 2009)

يا ريت ياسيد تناروت
رح تفيد الكل ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس الاكبر (2 يونيو 2009)

choukran ya akhi nahnou fi intidari ma3loumatik


----------



## تنّاروت (2 يونيو 2009)

حسنا اقل شي ساحصل منه على ايميله


----------



## donga (7 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hj2015 (16 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى ذالك اخي وشششششششكككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دموع الرحيل (16 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى منك دلك وبكون ممنوإلك وتنزلها على ال موقع ضرورى


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله سعيك أخي . . .

الجميع ينتظر المخططات 

و شكر اللهُ لكَ الاهتمامَ


----------



## مكسيم راكان (25 يونيو 2009)

ارسل لي المخططات على الايميل التالي 

[email protected] 

انا جاد جدا بهذا الموضوع و بانتظار المخططات 
:11::11: شكرا 

................مكسيم راكان


----------



## سعيد عباس محمود (25 يونيو 2009)

رب انى مغلوب فانتصر صدق الله العظيم
الله معكم يااهل فلسطين


----------



## عـلـي (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوعك جميل وانت اجمل ولاكن لماذا لا تضع المخطط لعل وعسى يستفيدون اخوانك العرب 
وانا من من اشجع الصناعه العربيه واتمنى ان يزداد عدد العرب المخترعون 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## wdelrasheed (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اهل الهندسة........ داير اي حاجه عن تصميم landing gear of UAV ضروري جدا


----------



## wdelrasheed (26 يونيو 2009)

موضوعي دايروا مستعجل جدا جدا جدا


----------



## wdelrasheed (26 يونيو 2009)

تناروت شكرا على المشاركة الجميلة دي,,,,,,, شوف لينا موضوع الطيارة ده ضروري . وجزاك الله الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك.....؟


----------



## wdelrasheed (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا يا علي...................


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير والله هذه المخططات ستكون حجر الاساس لنا ان كنت تستطيع الحصول عليها وتثبيتها كموضوع في الملتقى ونكون لك شاكرين اخي الكريم


----------



## غدر الزمن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

انا معاكم والالكترونية خليهو علي ​


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## akram769 (11 يونيو 2010)

والله مشكور وياريت تجيب المخططات وتنزلها فى المنتدى


----------



## عرب نجد (11 يونيو 2010)

اخي وحبيبي 
تنّاروت








انا اريد مروحة ...مروحة فقط واكمل مشروعي ولي 3شهور ولم اجد من يصنعها او يبيعها ... اتمنى تأخذ موضوعي على محمل الجد وشكر لك.


----------



## Deadlyarmy (11 يونيو 2010)

*نرجو الافادة*

انا وفريق فعلا نقوم بصناعة طائرة صغيرة لكن المشكلة ليست فى التصميم المشكلة هى كيفية الحصول على المراوح 
لان المراوح لا يمكن عملها يدويا و يجب شرائها جاهزة (مضبوخة)
فان كان هذا المهندس يعلم من اين يكننا الحصول على مراوح فليدلنى 
و ساكون ممتن لكم
ولكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام​


----------



## عرب نجد (14 يونيو 2010)

انت جيت على المشكلة .. انا اقول مانقدر نحط المرحة الشراعية فيها تعمل ام ماذا


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم يا اخوان ..


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بس ياريت اخي لو وضعت المخططات في المنتدى لكي يستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

على العموم شكرا لكم


----------

